# mountain bikes & deer hunting



## bowhunterva (Nov 14, 2007)

does anyone use a mountain bike to deer hunt with, and if so what about hauling out the deer and other tips that you could give


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Have not actually done it but its something my freinds and i seriously considered while hunting whitewater state park in minn. it would turn an hour walk into a 15 min cycle that would be sweet. they have service roads that go way back into large tracts of land no motorized vehicles allowed but a bycicle would be primo 8) im going to do it next time we go over for early bow. as far as hauling the deer out it's probably tougher than it sounds but you could figure out a way to hitch a game cart to it


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think Gooseview makes a Mt. Bike for hunting... They were at Game Fair this year with the bike.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A guy would have to master the "look ma, no hands" to do any serious road hunting though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I saw a show that featured the guy that started, I think, Lone Wolf tree stands. It said that most of the time, he bikes in when it is a long hike. He a had a camo dirt bike, pretty cool looking. I think he has the vehicle close enough to haul out a deer, just chooses to bike because he feels it is quicker and quieter.


----------



## bowhunterva (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for responding..i tell ya its been hard to find anything on this subject, even as easy as finding pics of people camo. their bikes. i found a couple but not many.. if anyone has links or pics please send them, i would like to look into this subject more... THANKS GUYS


----------



## koppkd23 (Sep 20, 2006)

There was a ban on driving off established roads in the L. Missouri Nat. Grasslands last year earlier during bow season due to fire danger/ drought. We thought bikes would be the perfect solution. Hauling deer out was an afterthought. In reality, it was difficult and more of a novelty than a legitimate mode of transportation in that specific rocky and rutted terrain. It was rough enough that you needed either toe clips or hiking boots with clip-less pedal compatability - they don't exist. If you've ever worn mt. biking shoes with integrated pedal clips, you know any walking is painful. None of our boots fit into the toe clips. If you're used to biking with your feet attached to the pedals, it's hard to learn to use regular pedals. Other than the pedal issue, carrying a bow and supplies was not too difficult and always looked hilarious. We had to resort to calling each other Lance or Floyd.


----------



## koppkd23 (Sep 20, 2006)

There was a ban on driving off established roads in the L. Missouri Nat. Grasslands last year earlier during bow season due to fire danger/ drought. We thought bikes would be the perfect solution. Hauling deer out was an afterthought. In reality, it was difficult and more of a novelty than a legitimate mode of transportation in that specific rocky and rutted terrain. It was rough enough that you needed either toe clips or hiking boots with clip-less pedal compatability - they don't exist. If you've ever worn mt. biking shoes with integrated pedal clips, you know any walking is painful. None of our boots fit into the toe clips. If you're used to biking with your feet attached to the pedals, it's hard to learn to use regular pedals. Other than the pedal issue, carrying a bow and supplies was not too difficult and always looked hilarious. We had to resort to calling each other Lance or Floyd.


----------



## Elkman70 (Mar 2, 2009)

With the amount of closed roads in prime hunting area a mountain bike can be a welcomed means of transporting a hunter to a prime hunting location. If you are planning to hunt with a rifle, shotgun or muzzleloader you should look for the compact rifle holster to assist in harnessing the firearm. If your Bow Hunting, a mount on the handlebars works fine for transporting the bow. Without having a "scope", concern for the optics is minimized. Always take a frame pack and rope with you while hunting for deer or elk on your bike. It will save you much headache and time in the end after you find your target. 
:sniper:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

A few years back I used my mountain bike for hunting deer in NE Pennsylvan. It's a mountainous area. I hunted along a stream that had an old Railroad bed with the tracks and ties removed. It had a slight decline going in. Coming out it was an incline and somewhat stressful.

After killing a small buck (120 pounds) up on the mountain I dragged it down to the RR bed. I tied it to the bike and walked the deer out. Quite a chore. If you have to stop you can't put the bike down because it's a bear of a task to lift it all up again. Plus the rifle is always in the way. You might think about attaching a rifle scabard.

It was only a 4 mile walk back out (at an incline) but it was a chore I do not wish to repeat. If I had to do it again I'd probably halve the carcas and make two trips.

I much prefer to use my bike for turkey hunting.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice avatar Crazy Horse, always nice to see another 91B display his CMB


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

They would certainly be great for getting way back in on scouting trips.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

A mountain bike is a great way to get back into areas off limits to ATV and other motor modes of transport. Not as good as a good horse but who can afford a horse for hunting?
If you want some tips on how to haul deer out on one goggle Veit Minh, Veit Cong, Ho chi Minh trail and look at how war supplies were moved.

I wonder how much fun crazy horse would have had getting a buck out four miles with out a bike?

 Al


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You can't use a bicycle at the JCSNWR, anyway you couldn't ten years ago or so. Was seen as an unfair advantage I guess.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

"alleyyooper" I could tell you stories of long drags through and up and down Pennsylvania's mountainous woods. It's common practice in Pennsylvania on our State game Lands where ATV's and other vehicles are prohibited. 
At this stage of my life I'll be halving the deer and making two trips out.

I worked (ambushed) those trails (Ho Chi Mihn) west off Cu Chi in what was called the Iron Triangle. You can't believe what you can move through rugged country and jungle on a bike. But that's a young mans game and not for those with tired bones.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I had the privilege of working the Hobo Woods, Trangle, and the Beak. Been to An Loc, Cu Chi, Tay Ninh and Prc Loc. Seen the bikes used for about every thing. Of course they were not geared mountian bikes.
I like the sheet sleds my self but I don't travel miles to hunt. Worst place to get deer out of for us is the cramberry bog.

 Al


----------

